# Man changes name to Bacon Double Cheeseburger...



## kleenex (Feb 22, 2016)

'Why I changed my name to Bacon Double Cheeseburger' | London | News | London Evening Standard


----------



## roadfix (Feb 22, 2016)

He'll end up naming his kid Chili.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 24, 2016)

roadfix said:


> He'll end up naming his kid Chili.



More likely Big Mac, or Whopper Jr. 

His fiancé is having trouble with that last name.  He may have to shorten it to "Burger" to be more acceptable to her.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 24, 2016)

I would have gone with "Whopper with Cheese"


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 24, 2016)

"Why I Changed My Name..." doesn't give the real answer, which is that the man is an idiot.  However, it does appear that copious amounts of alcohol were involved, so - basically the same thing.

Isabella might want to reconsider that "engaged" thing...


----------



## creative (Feb 24, 2016)

So his friends will just call him bac/bake! 

What happens if he overdoes it and wants to lose weight...i.e. goes off them?  
Will he rename himself Slender Celery Stalk?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 24, 2016)

I rather like Slender Celery Stalk.

Wasn't there a guy who changed his name to Troutfishinginamerica, or something like that?


----------



## CatPat (Feb 25, 2016)

He seems very odd. Perhaps I should name of myself DogPat.

People can be very odd, yes?

Love,
~Cat


----------



## creative (Feb 25, 2016)

CatPat said:


> He seems very odd. Perhaps I should name of myself DogPat.
> 
> People can be very odd, yes?
> 
> ...


I quite like odd people, i.e. eccentrics.  However, he is more of an idiot!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 25, 2016)

It's hard to believe how much press this guy has had. I've heard it several times on both TV and radio. Good grief, it must be a slow news day!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 25, 2016)

Kayelle, it's a long cable news era! Every little unusual thing gets way more attention than it's worth.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 25, 2016)

I could also be that even those who run the media zoo are sick to death of the political hoopla, and a story about some other nut is comic relief.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 25, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> "Why I Changed My Name..." doesn't give the real answer, which is that *the man is an idiot.*  However, it does appear that copious amounts of alcohol were involved, so - basically the same thing.
> 
> *Isabella might want to reconsider that "engaged" thing...*


 
Yep, and hopefully he doesn't reproduce and saddle any young'uns with that last name.  Sheesh...some people will do anything to get in the news.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 26, 2016)

He could just shorten the last name to "Burger" (as in Perry Mason's DA opponent Hamilton Burger).  That might appease his fiance without ending the relationship.


----------



## kleenex (Feb 26, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> He could just shorten the last name to "Burger" (as in Perry Mason's DA opponent Hamilton Burger).  That might appease his fiance without ending the relationship.





BUTTT then it ruins it for me..  Take away the cheese and it lacks oomph...


----------



## creative (Feb 26, 2016)

kleenex said:


> BUTTT then it ruins it for me..  Take away the cheese and it lacks oomph...


Take away the name and you make the girlfriend more likely to marry you! 





Hmmm... name or marriage....
 
Tough call, huh!?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm not sure I could keep a straight face at the wedding 

"Isabella, do you take Bacon to be your wedded husband to live together in marriage? Do you promise to love him, comfort him, honor and keep him for better or worse, for richer or poorer, in sickness and health and forsaking all others, be faithful only to him so long as you both shall live?"


----------



## creative (Feb 26, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not sure I could keep a straight face at the wedding
> 
> "Isabella, do you take Bacon to be your wedded husband to live together in marriage? Do you promise to love him, comfort him, honor and keep him for better or worse, for richer or poorer, in sickness and health and forsaking all others, be faithful only to him so long as you both shall live?"


Ha indeed!  Or even...

"do you take Bacon to be your awful wedded husband to live together in marriage?  Do you promise to go to McDonalds and feed him for better or worse, forsaking all side salads, faithful only to him until he has a heart attack?"  


(Too cruel?  



)


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 26, 2016)

kleenex said:


> BUTTT then it ruins it for me..  Take away the cheese and it lacks oomph...



Then maybe change the last to Burger and the middle name to Cheese and drop the double.  Bacon Cheese Burger.


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, at least he's got two of the three food groups covered: bacon and cheese. All he needs to do now is add potato and he has the holy trinity.


----------



## creative (Feb 27, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Well, at least he's got two of the three food groups covered: bacon and cheese. All he needs to do now is add potato and he has the holy trinity.


Well the bun is the carb factor.  (Bacon and cheese both double up as it were, i.e. both are protein and contain fats).


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 1, 2016)

creative said:


> Well the bun is the carb factor.  (Bacon and cheese both double up as it were, i.e. both are protein and contain fats).



I was being funny. I always consider the potato, cheese, and bacon to each be their own food group.


----------



## creative (Mar 1, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I was being funny. I always consider the potato, cheese, and bacon to each be their own food group.


Ha...I prefer bacon and cheese with potato rather than a bun!


----------

